# Cork drag, wading, with open back reel?



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

No issue whatsoever with a Tibor doing what you're talking about.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BfjWuTWnhmq/

https://www.instagram.com/p/BMzgE6WBSg_/


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I have been in all those types of situations and no matter where I am I will take my Tibor over any other. Yall can keep your “sealed” drags.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I do it all the time with both my Freestone and Everglade. Also have a Gulfstream.

I break them down, clean them, and lube them twice a year. (Before summer tarpon and before winter reds...)

No problems.

View media item 1506


----------



## numbskull (Jan 30, 2019)

Yeah, I'm not worried about cork drags so much as the exposure created by the drilled out frame. 

The Tibor reels named above (like the original small arbor Abel 7/8n) all have full back plates that must cut down on water and sand intrusion to some degree more than the drilled out Super Abel series. The Tibor signature series has an open back plate but a sealed drag. All those reels are significantly heavier than the Abel super 7/8n. This is going on a 7wt so I feel weight is an issue. And, yes, I know there are other lighter sealed reels out there (Nautilus, Sage, etc) but the simplicity and ruggedness of the Abel appeals to me. Looking for advice from people who own/fished the Abel.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

Don’t worry about it, once the reel gets wet you may have to change your drag setting, but it’s hardly a big problem. I use Bauer cork drag reels, if a little sand gets in, just dunk and pull some line off, it will clear.
JC


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

There is no reason to worry about it. If lubed properly they are pretty tight to getting intrusion. Of course don't dunk them on purpose. But worst case scenario? You do get some grit inside that starts to make the reel not work up to par is no big deal. They are super (see what I did there...lol) easy to take apart and clean. Super easy. To me that is the huge advantage over a "sealed" drag. They are sealed and great until they are not.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I never worry about my fly reels while fishing. Never had one fail in salt or fresh water. My main concern is cleaning and oiling after. Permit, bonefish have smoking runs but nothing has failed so far
My reels for the most part are old SA with caliper and disk drags, like car disc brakes. I’ve shined the disc up so their smooth. My Fin-Nor has a cork drag but again while fishing I never worry


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

The back plate doesn’t matter because water still gets back there.

You don’t need to seal a cork drag because they seal themselves as long as you leave them in compression. (Don’t loosen all the way.)

High tech drag materials require sealing because they don’t compress like cork does.

The real advantage of sealed drags is LOW STARTUP INERTIA. The fact that they are sealed is consequential.

Get the Abel if you like it.


----------



## sandyharris (Jan 12, 2015)

I have 2 Old Florida reels with cork drags......both appear to be in excellent shape but I've have never used them. What do you use to lube the cork and how much?


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Neets foot oil and not much.


----------

